# Ronsil's Monsooned Malabar



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I was recently fortunate enough to be able to get hold of some MM that had been roasted by member Ronsil.

The beans arrived quickly and well packaged in bags with one way seals. They were split into 2 batches, it was recommended that 1 batch be used as a stand alone bean while the 2nd would be better in a blend. The roast was dark, which is definitely my preference. They didn't disappoint, and they were well roasted, to my liking, albeit a bit oily.

Taste wise I thought they were fantastic, especially the stand alone batch. I was able to compare them to the Londinium DSOL and have to say I much preferred the MM - the mouthfeel was better, it was a darker roast and I generally much preferred the flavour. The Londinium beans were a bit bright for me.

Overall very impressed, I'd buy the stand alone batch again without hesitation, not the 2nd as I know nothing about blending and am unlikely to start (yet).

Ronsil - what was the difference between the 2 batches? I didn't try them both stand alone (I blended the 2nd batch with some of the Londinium beans).


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad you found them interesting.

You were on a loser blending the MM with Londinium (which turns out to be Rwanda). However post roast blended with a sweet Brazilian or a El Salvador makes a lovely espresso & is super with milk in a cappa.

I use two completely different profiles for the beans. For a SO roast I try to lengthen the gap between first & second crack which seems to extend the flavours. Not easy as MM tends to move along very quickly after first crack & very often will merge into second without any noticeable gap. Its not an easy bean to roast, I have only succeeded in doing this on a regular basis since I put my Hottop under full computer control last October.

The slightly darker roast which I use for mostly post roast blending has a more usual profile as I'm not looking for the more subtle tones but rather the earthy pungent flavour that can mix so well with other more delicate beans.

MM also works well with a carefully selected pre roast blend. It will roast happily along with 3 or 4 other beans. Sweet Marias Liquid Amber is an example of this. They have a mixture of a total of five different beans which they vary through the different seasons but keep MM throughout.

Might be worth trying some of Rave's roasted MM. Never tried them myself.


----------

